# Holy Sh1t! Comprehensive Drive



## Dan0h (Sep 16, 2021)

I was not expecting it to be this freaking amazing. And it’s really not just the epic Gorva olive drab power coat either. This thing sounds amaze balls. If you haven’t ordered one yet you might want to. This thing is so yummy sounding. And full range sweeps with all three knobs. Many sounds. On top of that Mr. PedalPCB made some epic improvements with the included switch pcb and having all four jack leads connect at the top of the board, super nice. A total home run and might become my favorite all time build.


----------



## fig (Sep 16, 2021)

Great build! 
Wow I like those re-positioned jack pads !


----------



## spi (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice.  Is this YATS?


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 17, 2021)

spi said:


> Nice.  Is this YATS?


I’m not sure. I’ve never had a TS and don’t know anything about them. Mr PedalPCB could answer that question. What ever it is, it’s lovely. It’s sort of the best of the Klon and the best of the benson preamp mixed together. And if this turns out to be just another tube screamer then I’m a TS fan now.


----------



## Brett (Sep 18, 2021)

I really fell in love with how natural and responsive it is. It's currently my favorite drive pedal!

The pads for the jacks are on the board because this circuit utilizes a buffered bypass instead of true bypass. Great build @Dan0h!


----------



## Brett (Sep 18, 2021)

spi said:


> Nice.  Is this YATS?


This circuit shares similarities to a TS in that it has
- an input stage (that also serves as a buffer on bypass)
- uses soft-clipping diodes in the feedback loop to generate overdrive/distortion

I'm no EE, but this one appears to have something else going on in the way that it handles voltage in various parts of the circuit.

All that being said, it sounds nothing like a tube screamer (to me). The sound is very full and is the first pedal that I've played through that has even come close to the redundant claim of sounding amp-like.


----------



## Fever2112 (Oct 14, 2021)

How does the footswitch board work then?  With the input buffer (2n5088) in circuit all the time, the output would only be a single set of footswitch pins with another set for the LED to ground.   Could this not just use a DPDT footswitch instead of a 3PDT?


----------



## Robert (Oct 14, 2021)

Fever2112 said:


> How does the footswitch board work then?



The switching is similar to the Klon.    The output is at a junction of two resistors (one from the buffer, one from the effect output), the footswitch shunts one or the other.

It could have used a DPDT but I assumed 3PDTs were more common and they have more variety than DPDT.  (Illuminated, Soft-click, Gorva, etc)


----------

